# Jack-In-The-Box without using pneumatics



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 17, 2013)

I want to build a working Jack-In-The-Box, but a pneumatic system is a bit expensive for my budget. I was thinking about a simple spring-powered mechanism, but that would require someone to trigger and reset it every time.
Here's something that popped into my head last night. Would it be possible to build a spring powered prop, and use some sort of camshaft mechanism with an electric motor for resetting it? Just using a motor for making it pop out of the box would work too, but I don't think it will be possible to make it really "jump".
Has anyone ever built something like this without using pneumatics? I don't have anything required to build pneumatic props at the moment, so if that's the only way to do it, it would be quite a steep investment for me.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Something like the mechanism used for the Spirit Halloween jumping spider might work. That uses a battery powered motor and springs to get the popping up action followed by the recoiling back into place.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

Don't forget about the lid, it needs to open before the prop jumps.
Having the prop lift the lid isn't ideal..you might need 2 of the mechs Roxy suggested.
Closing the lid after is another action to consider.

Using air isn't that much more in cost, try a small car-tire compressor maybe.
cylinders & valves can be found cheap on ebay.

I made one using air inspired by SLAM's $20 entry and mikkojay's 4banger, works awesome.

SLAM's entry:
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=39275

mikkojay's 4banger:
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=41196

my showroom thread:
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=42362


----------

